# Electrolytic Recovery



## jmdlcar (Aug 5, 2011)

Is there any video about Electrolytic Recovery if so which one and where can I get it?

Jack


----------



## nickvc (Aug 5, 2011)

jmdlcar said:


> Is there any video about Electrolytic Recovery if so which one and where can I get it?
> 
> Jack




More details about exactly what you want to refine would help. If it's silver lazersteve has a video for his silver cell which would be a good buy, but bear in mind that electrolytic refining is only employed on very high grade feedstock 98% + to avoid fouling your electrolyte.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 5, 2011)

jmdlcar said:


> Is there any video about Electrolytic Recovery if so which one and where can I get it?
> 
> Jack


Please explain in detail exactly what you want to do and exactly what material(s) or parts you want to do it with. We're not mind readers. I can think of a jillion possibilities in the term, "Electrolytic Recovery."


----------



## jmdlcar (Aug 5, 2011)

I want to recover gold from computer parts and what else I can find. Maybe I'm saying it wrong I want to use a battery charger and Drain Opener (sulfuric acid) to do it.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 5, 2011)

That process is good for gold plated items and gold plated pins when you use a copper
screen to hold them. I wouldn't recommend that process for trying whole boards or any
items that are not clean separated gold plated pieces. 
Check here;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=7093&p=106942#p106942

Jim


----------



## jmdlcar (Aug 5, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> That process is good for gold plated items and gold plated pins when you use a copper
> screen to hold them. I wouldn't recommend that process for trying whole boards or any
> items that are not clean separated gold plated pieces.
> Check here;
> ...



I'm taking my time and removing all gold plated item from any board I do. If they are not 100% gold plated I cut off what is not. In the next weeks I'm going to build it as soon as I get a list what I need or look at some pictures and guest what I need.

Jack


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 5, 2011)

Jack,
For gold fingers and gold plated board pieces you should use the AP process.
The cell for metallic gold plated items. Steve's site has the video, and building 
and using the cell is in the link in my last post at the bottom of the page, there 
are a few topics to look through there.

Jim


----------

